# yates



## DOKs1914 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have always wanted to try fishing the river by yates but do not know where to start or what to use. What type of fish would I be looking at catching this time of year? Steelhead would be my target of choice. Again, I don't know where to start to if this is a good time to try for some steelhead. Any pointers or tips would be much appreciated! Thanks all and tight lines.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Right now the water is too warm to catch steelheads out of the Clinton. I would wait for the water temp to cool down before trying to target them. So I would probably wait till the fall time. As of right now I know the river has smallmouth bass, largemouth bass, pike, suckers, carp, bluegills.


----------



## MikeN1229 (Feb 8, 2014)

You can catch these all day long! That's a 26 inch pike! Very fun to catch


----------

